# !000  Yippi acya Glenn



## inspectorD (Jun 4, 2007)

Your batting a thousand...keep it up.!!! 

You have earned the official greeters status, you do such a great job remembering to Welcome in those new folks....My vote is it should be your honorary title.

You should be proud to have answered all those folks questions and helped them to be DIY's.

Anyone else.....(I know there are many...speak up!!)


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 5, 2007)

A big thanks to Glenn!

I wish more people would get involved. People tend to ask a question then never post again.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Guys: 
You know? some of the folks have posted back and said I was a big help to them. I'm sure some think the opposite but I think I will continue to attempt to help anyone I can. I am on disability retirement and enjoy talking about the work, plus I love to be of help.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

GO DAD!  
Woo-Hoo!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would also like to say Thank You for such a great job on this site.

I just added my pictures to the gallery 2 or 3 months ago and i can't believe how much traffic goes through there. Over 77,000 views already . That's a lot of eyes.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 11, 2007)

I have always enjoyed reading your posts and have learned quite a bit from you. Your knowledge is #1 in my book and it is great to have you here and look foward to your future posts. Keep up the great work Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Glennjanie ...  I have not seen you welcoming in the newcomers..

Where O where are you tonight...why did you leave us here all aloooone... 

Hope all is well with you and yours.... 
Let us know.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 1, 2007)

inspectorD said:


> Hey Glennjanie ...  I have not seen you welcoming in the newcomers..
> 
> Where O where are you tonight...why did you leave us here all aloooone...
> 
> ...



Hope the computer isn't on the warpath again.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey D:
I'm checking back in now; we have been to our Tennessee Blue Ridge Mountain Home. Its wonderful there but kinda nice to be back home too.
Thanks Guys.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 3, 2007)

I have never been  down that way, far as I got was the west virginia side. My wife has been , I hear it is nice.

Glad to have you back though.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 7, 2008)

"2000" posts...and still going.
I looked at the date I originally posted this. June 4th of last year!!!
Great job Glenn, see you in this post...same time next year. 

This is the official thanks...to all of us who help out, because we like to, not have to.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks InspectorD; just trying to do my part. Seems like lotsa folks need a hand now and then.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm only eight months behind glenn now with 2000 posts.....the only reason I'm not further back is he has to deal with no power for the last few weeks. Hope all is well and you Get back soon guys.
Not that you can read this, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey D:
We got power today at noon!!! I was afraid people were going to start smelling me after 10 days of camping out in the living room with gas logs.
Thanks for your concern.
Glenn


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 10, 2009)

Go get'em Tiger! You have been a lot of help to many, many folks on here. We want to congratulate you and thank you for all your good advice.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad to see you back too. Winter camping over the weekend is challenging enough,10 days must be a wonderful time, I was sure you would be fine.
Many thanks to all the other folks who post and answer questions out there also, without you this would not be as productive a place to hang out and help.
Lets all keep up the good vibe, we need it nowadays.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 12, 2009)

Over 2500 now!


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello TX:
Isn't Zig Zigler a Texan too. Anyway, he said "The more people you help, the more rewards will return to you". I have found that to be true advice in my 66 years. A few times being nice has backfired on me and got me into a lot of trouble. Once a co-worker sneered at me and said, "I guess you will be ready to help someone else now". I told him, "Yes, and the next one who needs help may be you".
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 13, 2009)

I live by the same philosophy Glenn. 
Mine is, " When you burn a bridge, it ends up turning into a cold swim back, and a long climb up the cliff on the other side."
Helping others gives you a feeling like no other.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 15, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> I live by the same philosophy Glenn.
> Mine is, " When you burn a bridge, it ends up turning into a cold swim back, and a long climb up the cliff on the other side."
> Helping others gives you a feeling like no other.



 couldn't of said it better myself. You guys really need to give yourselfs a pat on the back. The amount of help you have gave to others is amazing.


----------



## Eric (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks Like I have a long way to go - But I'm a believer in karma, and also from Texas - so those two things should carry me far.

A CEO once told me that it isn't in the things you are told to do right, it's in the things you actually DO wrong where you learn.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2009)

Daryl you have been around a long time also, it is the dedication to help folks that matters, not how much you talk about it.
And Eric, you are welcome to join in anytime, many folks have done just that but no longer are around to help out.They loose interest or get ornery about someone questioning their answer, even I have left once to move on, but came right back. I Hope you live up to your expectations here and don't get discouraged, we all appreciate the help. It gets to ya when Glenn and a few others are always answerin the questions.


----------



## Eric (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm no pro.  
I'm pretty handy to have around though.
I figure, if I've got a question, 1000 other's do too.


----------

